# The right AFM for CA18DET



## aldyno - S13 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi!

I´ve searched all around and found info which is the right AFM for my CA, but I got 4 AFM references and don´t know which to buy.

Can someone throw some experience here?

The numbers I found are (all of ´em 22680-....):

61A00
61A01
58A00
58A10

The difference between them?
The real one for an ´89 CA?

Thanks for your support!!

Forgot to tell, I don´t have any of these, my CA came with a 52F00 AFM (KA24E) and that´s why I need the real one!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

aldyno - S13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I´ve searched all around and found info which is the right AFM for my CA, but I got 4 AFM references and don´t know which to buy.
> 
> ...


Those are all MAF codes for the CA18DET, right? Any CA18DET MAF will work for any year CA18DET.


----------

